# A football quiz for a gloomy day



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just got around to throwing out stuff saved for wet breaks with my tutor group ! This might be out of date in that teams may no longer be in the league but they're all well known teams anyway.
G

Football Quiz

Below is a captivating story. All the gaps in the story can be filled in by adding the name of a football team from the English or Scottish leagues. The number in brackets refers to the number of letters in the missing word or words. 

The sun shone ______________ 8 the day we set sail for the _____________6)_ in a ship with a ______________ 4 riddled with holes. As we sailed down the river which ______________ (5 to the sea, we waved to the Millar leaning against his ______________ 8.

The ______________ 5 was made up of Scots, Irish and others of the ______________ 6 race. The exception was the cabin boy named ______________ (5 whose job it was to ______________ (5 the boilers. He was illiterate but won our ______________ 6 with his ______________8 efforts to improve his ______________ 7. He was sent to ______________ 8 by the other villains who had bought their ______________ (7 on board. They were a rowdy bunch and after a drinking session they did in fact ______________ (7) furniture.

The voyage made my ______________ (10). She had not had a holiday ______________ (6) to long. The sea ______________ (3) did her ______________ (7) lot of good.

We landed ______________ (6) in the day on the ______________ (8 of the island below the hills where the natives ______________ (4 their dead. We entered a dense ______________ (6) where the ______________ (6) roamed freely. We ______________ (7) regardless and eventually met a group of game ______________ (7) dressed in ______________ (7) green.

After a days journey, we caught some dark fish in a ______________ (9) and tried unsuccessfully to get milk from a herd of wild cows. They were unwilling to have their ______________ (12).

At last we came to our destination, the home of Hawaii's monarch the ______________ (5, 2, 3, 5). She greeted us with a friendly ______________ (5) but was very upset as her ______________ (7, 6) had been smashed when the ______________ (7) fell down. While her ______________ (9) was being built she was forced to live in a sumptuous ______________ (5).

When we found the treasure, we put the ______________ (5) the ship, determined to place it in the ______________ (7) Building Society when we got home.

That night for tea we had ______________ (6) cake and ______________ (7) buns together with some ______________ (6) which made us all feel ill.

( apologies for brackets round numbers- if I do them as per the sheet then MHF makes them into smileys !)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

How many letters in the 2nd word, G?

g


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> How many letters in the 2nd word, G?
> 
> g


 Gerald: ...the day we set sail for the (6)

It looks much messier than when I put it up as many numbers were converted into smileys.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, G. I've taken the liberty of plonking it into a Word document, so I can print it out.

It should be attached.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks, G. I've taken the liberty of plonking it into a Word document, so I can print it out.
> Gerald


What a nice man ! I should have thought of that. Thanks !

I'm suffering from clutter-overload syndrome.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I'm suffering from clutter-overload syndrome.


Ha! Tell me about it 

I'm sitting in my 'store room' at work - the same store room that needs to be cleared out before the end of term in 2 weeks. It's full of old boxes, tapes, disks, cables, and 'stuff which might come in useful sometime'.

I wouldn't mind, but my store room is the furthest away it can possibly be from the bins / recycling store, 3 floors up a very old and very tall Victorian school. I might need to enrol some year 6 children :evil: :evil:

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> It's full of old boxes, tapes, disks, cables, and 'stuff which might come in useful sometime'.


I've been there ! I had to clear out a lab that I'd had sole use of as tutor and teacher for 16 years. I hate throwing anything away and vast piles of it came home. That's what I've finally decided must go ! The chances of me ever needing it again are infinitesimally small but...well, you know the syndrome; you bin it and the very next day someone rings you and asks you for it.

G


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I bet you're all 40 +


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kayg said:


> I bet you're all 40 +


No takers there, Kay :wink:

But boy, are we glad we are 

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kayg said:


> I bet you're all 40 +


You're only as old as you feel. At the moment this is about 100.

I can remember the names of many of these teams from sitting with my grandad as he checked his pools each week with the radio results.

G


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm only joking! I'm continually amazed at the amount of stuff my husband has. Diving equipment (we live in the valleys), squash rackets (he's never played squash), 40 packs of brand new white shirts......but you never know when it'll come in handy.
I must be a rare breed-a woman with only 1 handbag!


----------

